# better pics of clay bar



## Serendipitous (Nov 19, 2011)

Don't know what all the fuss is about with this job taking half a day. Did this in an hour with the paintwork like a babies arse.

One tip - the headlight lenses were TOTALLY restored with the bar.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Results look excellent, what bar did you use? Been meaning to clay my TT for ages, weather has been awful, getting better now though :lol:


----------



## Serendipitous (Nov 19, 2011)

gogs said:


> Results look excellent, what bar did you use? Been meaning to clay my TT for ages, weather has been awful, getting better now though :lol:


Hi - Thanks for the compliment. I always use Autoglym - they have a Clay bar kit, which unlike others, contains TWO sealed bars, Lubricant spray, polish, polishing on cloth, polishing off cloth. Other kits contain half this for more money!!!!


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Serendipitous said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> > Results look excellent, what bar did you use? Been meaning to clay my TT for ages, weather has been awful, getting better now though :lol:
> ...


Thanks, I'll pick myself up a kit tomorrow if I can, looking forward to results as good as yours


----------



## Serendipitous (Nov 19, 2011)

gogs said:


> Serendipitous said:
> 
> 
> > gogs said:
> ...


GREAT! AND IN MY OPINION AND RESULTS - forget all this stuff you'll read about taking half a day to do one square foot. lube a whole panel at a time and the bar then rub until the bar feels very slippery over each section/panel. You can literally do a whole door in five minutes flat. DONE


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks, I'll pick myself up a kit tomorrow if I can, looking forward to results as good as yours [/quote]
GREAT! AND IN MY OPINION AND RESULTS - forget all this stuff you'll read about taking half a day to do one square foot. lube a whole panel at a time and the bar then rub until the bar feels very slippery over each section/panel. You can literally do a whole door in five minutes flat. DONE[/quote]

That sounds like a plan, I've never used a clay bar before, take it is not abrasive at all


----------



## chassmash (Feb 16, 2012)

just adding my bit,
make sure wash and rinse well before clay and if you drop clay just throw away and start with a fresh bit,
meguiars web site has some good how too demos.................


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

chassmash said:


> just adding my bit,
> make sure wash and rinse well before clay and if you drop clay just throw away and start with a fresh bit,
> meguiars web site has some good how too demos.................


Thank mate, I'll check the website out :wink:


----------



## Adren4line (Jan 16, 2012)

Very nice m8!
I used meguiars which had all the same contents as yours did but had a free tub of wax too! 
Mine took half a day as i dont think it had been clayed before, also my car is silver and could see every speck of crap in the paint work so worked my socks off all day making sure it was spotless!
Keep up the good work [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## rory182 (Apr 15, 2011)

From my experience the Meguiars one isn't great, sonus grey is fantastic (medium intensity) but is no longer available, I shall try the autoglym stuff next time.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I've ordered the autoglym kit, just need some decent weather up here now :roll:


----------



## mayweather (May 3, 2010)

Great results. Never thought to experiment on the headlight covers.
I had great results last Spring with the Meguiars clay kit. As soon as the weather improves, will give it another go.


----------

